

Live stream of Instagram selfies with Nicolas Cage's face - joshmcmillan
http://feelingcagey.com/

======
easy_rider
One question: Why go for Rails + Pusher? Seems to me this is something that
would be a perfect example for something to be ran on NodeJS.

Not to swing the Rails vs Node debate here. Pure curiosity. I've started my
first Ruby/ Rails4 project for a lead fulfillment /support / admin of all
sorts related backend, and building this in Rails seems like a clear choice
and a blaze compared to any PHP framework.

But now as I'm starting to think about APIs and real-time presentation through
WebSockets, it feels to me this stuff has not matured enough in Rails to do
this easily enough without needing a 3d party like Pusher (?) (I've been
looking at tubesock but it seems minimal). In other words, the
Rails+puma+pusher serer seems redundant to me if you would have used Node. You
do seem to make a clear statement about using MongoDB for "web scale". So I´m
wondering why you would want to go the Rails way for a one-page app built for
and relying on concurrency.

------
joshmcmillan
A little side project I built this past weekend. Source is here:
[https://github.com/joshmcmillan/feeling_cagey](https://github.com/joshmcmillan/feeling_cagey).
Uses OpenCV and some other goodies. Criticism of all varieties welcome.

~~~
easy_rider
awesome, thanks for the source luke!

------
dham
This is on Yahoo front page. [http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-
news/feeling-cagey-ve-go...](http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-news/feeling-
cagey-ve-got-just-thing-001044027.html)

